# looking for a trainer in south ga



## georgia_hunter (Nov 24, 2008)

I am looking for a trainer that can finish out a lab I have for duck hunting, I really think all he need is to be forced fetched and he will be done. I just don't want to send him to just anyone and figured someone on here could point me in the right direction.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 24, 2008)

If it was me and I was going to send a dog to a trainer in Georgia I would send him to either Mike Pierce or Scott Baldwin. Both have competed in the Super Retriever Series (SRS), and Mike took the crown in the SRS in 2006. But if you were willing to send a dog out of state I would say Danny Farmer or Chris Akin. Just my opinion.


----------



## JDAWG (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.sowegahrc.com/   might can find something here.


----------



## TaylorF (Nov 24, 2008)

Just felt like tossing my .02 in.  No trainer is gonna tell you that "all your dog needs to be finished is FF".  FF is simply the foundation for all retriever training.  FF not only teaches mouth manners, but also conditions the dog to understand the concept of pressure/release.  

In short, FF is only the beginning of training a retriever--no matter if you want a field trial canidate or a great hunting buddy.  I wish you luck in finding the right man/woman for the job.

Happy Hunting, 
Stephen


----------



## Singleshot (Nov 24, 2008)

*Trainers*

Two trainers near you are in my hometown of Blackshear. Both guys are good friends of mine and highly recommendable.

Keith Farmer (Field Trial trainer)  www.tremblinearth.com

Brad Arrington (Hunt Test, Hunting trainer) www.mossypondretrievers.com


----------



## southernthunder (Nov 30, 2008)

*trainer*

Shawn Sims has trained two dogs for me and did a wonderful job. http://waterfowlwidowmakers.com/


----------



## TRI-COLORED (Nov 30, 2008)

*dog training*

Let me give you my .02 worth on dog trainers.

You need to go and watch these trainers train and really see how it is done and look at their credentials, and not just some one-shot wonder like some of the names that are posted on here now.

This is your dog and you need to have it the way you want to be for you and no one else, spend your money wisely on dog trainers. There are some that are out there for the money and not for the dog.


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Dec 1, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## John F Hughes (Dec 1, 2008)

You can allway come here and look  @ my work. Doc said i can start walkin some on my Leg now. I have a 10 mo old i will be starting on next week , call me and come over 2 or 3 days.


    j-hugh gundog traning


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Dec 1, 2008)

i live in Sandersville and a a choc. female. anyone close and if so what will it cost??


----------



## Don't sale the dog! (Dec 1, 2008)

TRI-COLORED said:


> Let me give you my .02 worth on dog trainers.
> 
> You need to go and watch these trainers train and really see how it is done and look at their credentials, and not just some one-shot wonder like some of the names that are posted on here now.
> 
> This is your dog and you need to have it the way you want to be for you and no one else, spend your money wisely on dog trainers. There are some that are out there for the money and not for the dog.



 TRI-COLORED. Who is the one-shot wonder referred to in the previous post, or what are are you referring to?  I have a young dog (BLM) that I am training from Richard Walters advice from the book and videos of "Waterdog". It sounds as if you may be fairly knowledgeable about training retrievers, so please enlighten me with your knowledge. The training method that I am currently using doesn't give much in information for my new shock collar and I would like to know more about the use of this "great tool".  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## southernthunder (Dec 2, 2008)

*trainer*



TRI-COLORED said:


> Let me give you my .02 worth on dog trainers.
> 
> You need to go and watch these trainers train and really see how it is done and look at their credentials, and not just some one-shot wonder like some of the names that are posted on here now.
> 
> This is your dog and you need to have it the way you want to be for you and no one else, spend your money wisely on dog trainers. There are some that are out there for the money and not for the dog.




I agree totally that you need to go watch the trainer work before you decide who to send them to. Then go see your dog work every chance you get. You need to learn how to handle the dog once it is trained. What good is having a ferrari if you dont know how to drive. Also, I have trained with most of the pros listed and would like to know who the one shot wonder is.


----------



## buckstone0505 (Dec 2, 2008)

I wish I could wonder who the one shot wonders are on this thread but I just so happen to know who he/they are.  Without naming names I know a guy who has won the srs crown with a dog that he didnt even train hint hint and also you need to check his track record in the past five years.  Also when the earth shakes hint hint you should know that you need to run for cover.  Good luck getting a good trainer with the yahoos listed on this thread.  Not saying all are bad but be very careful


----------



## hogdawg (Dec 2, 2008)

this thread's gettin' interesting


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 2, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> this thread's gettin' interesting


----------



## Muygrande (Dec 2, 2008)

What dog is this? If it's the one in your Avatar he made need 1 week of tune-up and you may need to learn how to enforce what he already knows and that's it. If you're talking about him you need to send him to the guy who did everything he already knows, to keep from back pedaling. 

Glenn Sheriff in Coolidge, GA


If it's a young dog, go visit at least 3 and get an impression on his/her methods and empathy for the animal, then go with your gut on who's gonna maintain the dogs drive and desire.


----------



## TRI-COLORED (Dec 2, 2008)

*training*

browning84 who and what does dog training have to do w/that game call the srs (any dog can retrieve rubber or plastic)the one guy  mention on winning the crown, you could have taken that dog up to the line and won with that dog,that dog had already won everything under the sun.

buckstone0505 you could not have nail any better well said.what about a adult beverage   and peanuts for later

go and watch these guys train call them this week and go and watch THEM you will understand.some of these guys(pro trainers) that are posted on here give the real pro trainers a bad name.

but they get referred by people that see WHAT they  did one time, i would want some trainer that did it every time no matter what it took.

TRAIN DON'T COMPLAIN (BLACK DOG MAFIA)


----------



## browning84 (Dec 3, 2008)

buckstone0505 said:


> I wish I could wonder who the one shot wonders are on this thread but I just so happen to know who he/they are.  Without naming names I know a guy who has won the srs crown with a dog that he didnt even train hint hint and also you need to check his track record in the past five years.  Also when the earth shakes hint hint you should know that you need to run for cover.  Good luck getting a good trainer with the yahoos listed on this thread.  Not saying all are bad but be very careful






TRI-COLORED said:


> browning84 who and what does dog training have to do w/that game call the srs (any dog can retrieve rubber or plastic)the one guy  mention on winning the crown, you could have taken that dog up to the line and won with that dog,that dog had already won everything under the sun.
> 
> buckstone0505 you could not have nail any better well said.what about a adult beverage   and peanuts for later
> 
> ...




What does dog training have to do with the SRS? Well what do AKC field trials and AKC and UKC hunt test have to do with dog training? They all take an immense amount of training to obtain titles and degrees. Yes these dogs are trained way past what a hunting dog needs. Every single trainer I posted on here, hunts and I feel sure that most of them have a hunting program they will put the dog through instead of the test and trail program they normally run. What do you have against the SRS? Have you ever met or talked to any of the trainers I mentioned? If you are going by who has won the crown then they are all mostly one shot wonders. The SRS hasn’t been around long enough to show that anyone will be more then a one shot wonder. But yes there are regulars at these events. If you have never watched these guys run at test or training then why bash them?


----------



## Muygrande (Dec 3, 2008)

Seems this thread got kinda hijacked.....
This thread is wreaking of folks that are what we call in the Dog and Horse business as Kennel Blind or Stable Blind.

Basically everyone elses trainer stinks and their trainer is the best.
It don't take a brain surgeon to turn a good dog out. It takes, patience, repition and compassion on the humans part, but the dog has to be good too.
To quote the man who started me on the Plantation at 15 years old:
 "There's way too many good 'uns out there, to waste your time on than to waste it on a bad 'un"


----------



## buckstone0505 (Dec 3, 2008)

browning84 said:


> What does dog training have to do with the SRS? Well what do AKC field trials and AKC and UKC hunt test have to do with dog training? They all take an immense amount of training to obtain titles and degrees. Yes these dogs are trained way past what a hunting dog needs. Every single trainer I posted on here, hunts and I feel sure that most of them have a hunting program they will put the dog through instead of the test and trail program they normally run. What do you have against the SRS? Have you ever met or talked to any of the trainers I mentioned? If you are going by who has won the crown then they are all mostly one shot wonders. The SRS hasn’t been around long enough to show that anyone will be more then a one shot wonder. But yes there are regulars at these events. If you have never watched these guys run at test or training then why bash them?






What does dog training have to do Srs?  You are the one that brought that up buddy not me.  So I felt it nessecary to ask you that question.  And yes it does take an immence amount of training to compete in hunt tests and trails.  My dog has had about 18 months of training.  He obtained his senior hunter title before last duck season.  He was fun to hunt with last year but I still had to sit and watch a few vollies of ducks at first to retain control of my dog.  Now he is a Master Hunter and we hunt as a team.  He is alot nicer to hunt with this year than last.  So what Im saying is that Akc/ukc hunt test work hand and hand with the way a true hunting dog needs to be trained.  If the dog is not at the senior hunter level the dog doesnt need to be hunting.

Yes i know the trainers that you have mentioned on this thread and i am a little ill that you a steering people in the wrong direction.  I mean your 06Srs Champ has a 8 to 5 day job.  So if someone wants to go train with him they better have night vision.  Wait scratch that he has a baseball field that is lighted he trains at night on.  This guy must be greater than god Imean I would love to work my bootie off all day then go home and train til midnight.  I just hate it for people that get on here and are looking for a good trainer and names that you have thrown out here come up.  Do some homework and then repost some of your recommendations.  Have a nice day


----------



## browning84 (Dec 3, 2008)

buckstone0505 said:


> What does dog training have to do Srs?  You are the one that brought that up buddy not me.  So I felt it nessecary to ask you that question.  And yes it does take an immence amount of training to compete in hunt tests and trails.  My dog has had about 18 months of training.  He obtained his senior hunter title before last duck season.  He was fun to hunt with last year but I still had to sit and watch a few vollies of ducks at first to retain control of my dog.  Now he is a Master Hunter and we hunt as a team.  He is alot nicer to hunt with this year than last.  So what Im saying is that Akc/ukc hunt test work hand and hand with the way a true hunting dog needs to be trained.  If the dog is not at the senior hunter level the dog doesnt need to be hunting.
> 
> Yes i know the trainers that you have mentioned on this thread and i am a little ill that you a steering people in the wrong direction.  I mean your 06Srs Champ has a 8 to 5 day job.  So if someone wants to go train with him they better have night vision.  Wait scratch that he has a baseball field that is lighted he trains at night on.  This guy must be greater than god Imean I would love to work my bootie off all day then go home and train til midnight.  I just hate it for people that get on here and are looking for a good trainer and names that you have thrown out here come up.  Do some homework and then repost some of your recommendations.  Have a nice day




I guess you only saw one name in my list, since you have trouble reading, list means more then one was given. Because he is not a fulltime trainer is why I gave more then one on my list, aside from the fact that I have never watched any of them train, I have only seen them run dog at tests. How many have you watched? Or are you making these remarks about trainers on hearsay? Reread my 1st post. I forget did you even post a trainer recommendation or did you just come to bash my 1 of four suggestions. So you disagree with what time of day one of them trains, ok, good lets make a huge deal about it. Did you train your own dog or did you have him trained? If you had him trained make your recommendation. I personally say it’s more rewarding to do it yourself. Apparently people like they way their dogs turn out or he would no longer be in business. Do you have a problem with any of the others I have mentioned? The fact that you think I am steering people in the wrong direction is an opinion as is every post in this thread; they are all recommendations including my own. Any recommendation for anything should always be further investigated by the one making the final decision.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 3, 2008)

Lawd have mercy.


----------



## hogdawg (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I can train a dog!!  I've even got a couple that you can come watch work!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 3, 2008)

Well I can recommend some great trainers in south Georgia. They usually train bird dogs but they have finished some nice labs as well. They are pretty reasonable and great people. 

But I ain't throwing no names out to get badgered.


----------



## browning84 (Dec 3, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Well I can recommend some great trainers in south Georgia. They usually train bird dogs but they have finished some nice labs as well. They are pretty reasonable and great people.
> 
> But I ain't throwing no names out to get badgered.



don't be sceeeerd


----------



## buckstone0505 (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone looking for a pro trainer this is what you need to look for.  You need a trainer that competes and passes dogs consistenly at either the grand or master nationals year in and year out.  He also needs to have a high pass ratio at either the master or finished level hunt test with multiple aged dogs.  An easy to figure out which trainers are passing dogs in ukc hunt test is to subscribe to The UKC/Hunting Retriever Magizine or go to entryexpress.net and look under the events page to see your local retreiver club event and it will show the dogs that passed and failed at the AKC Hunt Test.  THESE TWO PUBLICATIONS WILL GIVE YOU THE RESULTS NOT THE EXCUSES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dognducks (Dec 3, 2008)

buckstone0505 said:


> I wish I could wonder who the one shot wonders are on this thread but I just so happen to know who he/they are.  Without naming names I know a guy who has won the srs crown with a dog that he didnt even train hint hint and also you need to check his track record in the past five years.  Also when the earth shakes hint hint you should know that you need to run for cover.  Good luck getting a good trainer with the yahoos listed on this thread.  Not saying all are bad but be very careful



The guy you speak of, without naming names, is a jam up trainer. I've been fortunate enough to watch many of his dogs run and he is first class.  Every dog that jumps out of his truck is enthusiastic and ready to work.


----------



## browning84 (Dec 3, 2008)

buckstone0505 said:


> Anyone looking for a pro trainer this is what you need to look for.  You need a trainer that competes and passes dogs consistenly at either the grand or master nationals year in and year out.  He also needs to have a high pass ratio at either the master or finished level hunt test with multiple aged dogs.  An easy to figure out which trainers are passing dogs in ukc hunt test is to subscribe to The UKC/Hunting Retriever Magizine or go to entryexpress.net and look under the events page to see your local retreiver club event and it will show the dogs that passed and failed at the AKC Hunt Test.  THESE TWO PUBLICATIONS WILL GIVE YOU THE RESULTS NOT THE EXCUSES!!!!!!!!!!!




Finally you say something that is positive.


----------



## buckstone0505 (Dec 3, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> The guy you speak of, without naming names, is a jam up trainer. I've been fortunate enough to watch many of his dogs run and he is first class.  Every dog that jumps out of his truck is enthusiastic and ready to work.



You must hang out at the Junior Hunting Stakes.  Go to EntryExpress.net.  The proof is in the pudding, right there black and white, no questions about it, hands down, by far.  

They are ready to work because thats the most action they've seen all week.  Man I know the facts!


----------



## buckstone0505 (Dec 3, 2008)

browning84 said:


> Finally you say something that is positive.



Yeah jump over to my team now that you know im right


----------



## waterdogs (Dec 3, 2008)

I use Glenn Connie in Whitakers NC. he is with Lonesome Pine Kennels.  He does great with dogs. I went out and spoke to trainers here in Ga. , but Glenn fit my needs and I like the way he trained. He trained my choc. lab  just in for basic gun dog, and now has a started title on him. That was 4 years ago. After I got into this whole dog thing, Now Im hooked, I got another dog and she is with him now. we are doing more advanced work with her now, and she is doing finished work. I hope to have her titled in Finished this spring. I am very pleased with Glenn. He runs AKC hunt test and Ukc hunt test and also runs AKC feild trials.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 3, 2008)

LAWD HAVE MERCY GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on!!!!!!!!!!! Cheer up!!!!!!! people are entitled to have their opinions of people. Granted, as someone looking to one day be in that field, I can see where people shouldn't just bash a trainer of any sort!!! Especially on a public forum!!! But come on guys!!!!!!!!!

Different people like different styles of training, and different trainers use different methods. If every one in this world was all the same, it would be one boring place. So there's no need to get all huffy and judgemental here! We all have one thing in common, we love our hunting dogs and we like to hunt. So lets just keep it on that level and be cool about it? K? Y'all feel the love in here yet?



You all need to just start drinking wine.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 3, 2008)

Well well well. I killed yet another thread.


----------



## dognducks (Dec 3, 2008)

buckstone0505 said:


> You must hang out at the Junior Hunting Stakes.  Go to EntryExpress.net.  The proof is in the pudding, right there black and white, no questions about it, hands down, by far.
> 
> They are ready to work because thats the most action they've seen all week.  Man I know the facts!



Wow thats funny, I see him running his dogs a few times a week. And i'm not even looking. 


If i had the money to send my dog somewhere in Ga, he would be at the top of my list. But then agian, I'm not training for the next GRHRCH.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok guys, thanks for the advice. I did not mean to open a can of worms here, I was just looking to get pointed in the right direction.


----------



## browning84 (Dec 3, 2008)

buckstone0505 said:


> Yeah jump over to my team now that you know im right



The only thing we agree on is that he is a part-time trainer.


----------



## JDAWG (Dec 3, 2008)

Good God.....get Waterdog....Evan Graham....4' FF table....check cords....bumpers...whistle....crop stick.....nylon for toe pinches....white flank jacket for your bird boy and 12 doz pigeons. It would be less painful doing it this way than trying to get answers on a trainer.


----------



## elkoholic (Dec 4, 2008)

I bet all your dawgs can't sit pretty!!!!! What you think about that BUCKSTONE. LOL  Go Buck Go


----------



## TaylorF (Dec 4, 2008)

JDAWG said:


> Good God.....get Waterdog....Evan Graham....4' FF table....check cords....bumpers...whistle....crop stick.....nylon for toe pinches....white flank jacket for your bird boy and 12 doz pigeons. It would be less painful doing it this way than trying to get answers on a trainer.



  How true!  I feel sorry for the guy who just wanted advice on trainers.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 4, 2008)

HEH Hemmmmmmmmmmmmm............. I thought I had killed this thread! Now scoot!! Move on. Nothing more to see here. 


Toodles!


----------



## browning84 (Dec 4, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> HEH Hemmmmmmmmmmmmm............. I thought I had killed this thread! Now scoot!! Move on. Nothing more to see here.
> 
> 
> Toodles!


----------



## Woody17 (Dec 4, 2008)

JDAWG said:


> Good God.....get Waterdog....Evan Graham....4' FF table....check cords....bumpers...whistle....crop stick.....nylon for toe pinches....white flank jacket for your bird boy and 12 doz pigeons. It would be less painful doing it this way than trying to get answers on a trainer.



Couldn't say it better.  I trained mine myself by loving him & giving him plenty of opportunities to hunt.  It feels GOOD to see 'em perform after YOU trained your own dog even if you didn't know what in the heck you were doing!!!


----------



## gonehuntin (Dec 4, 2008)

Buckstone, i completely agree with you.  How can you get your money's worth out of a trainer that works a seperate full time job.

Before you chose, go to a hunt test and watch the different pros there,  see which ones are making master hunters and getting master passes out of young dogs(1 1/2 yr olds-2 yr olds).  That is the trainer that is going to get the most out of your dog.


----------



## Singleshot (Dec 5, 2008)

*Trainers*

Since posting my recommendations, I havent looked back at this thread. Didnt know that this thread had gotten so carried away. 

I recommended two trainers that live here in my hometown of Blackshear.  Not sure if they are the trainers that are being considered "One Shot Wonders" but I will stand firmly behind these two guys any day.

Keith Farmer is an accomplished trainer with multiple Jr Hunters, Sr Hunters, Master Hunters, and dogs Qualified All Age and Derby winners/Jams.   Very well conditioned dogs, good nutrition/health program, and the dogs get worked.

Brad Arrington is an up and coming trainer that so far has competed mainly at the Jr Hunt Level and mainly trained hunting dogs. Runs a small hunting preserve here in Blackshear.  Very devoted guy also.

The original question was for a recommendation about someone to simply Force Fetch a dog.  Trials, SRS, and competition of no kind was ever mentioned.  

Most pro trainers can do force fetch, but the main thing is to find someone who keeps the dog's spirits up during the process.   

Visit the trainers and if I can help you georgia_hunter in any way, let me know.

Best of luck.


----------



## hogdawg (Dec 5, 2008)

gonehuntin said:


> How can you get your money's worth out of a trainer that works a seperate full time job.
> 
> Before you chose, go to a hunt test and watch the different pros there,  see which ones are making master hunters and getting master passes out of young dogs(1 1/2 yr olds-2 yr olds).  That is the trainer that is going to get the most out of your dog.



Depends on how many dogs he's training.  I have a full time job, and I can only train 4 dogs at a time.  Any more than that would be pushing it in my opinion.  There's just not enough time in the day.

Just because a trainer is getting master passes out of young dogs doesn't mean he's going to get the most out of your dog.  I'm sure you know just as well as I do gonehuntin that getting results like that from young dogs have alot to do with the dog/bloodline, and most people don't have dogs like that.  This fella just wants a huntin' buddy, not a master hunter.

Best thing to do is find some trainers and go meet them and watch them train, talk to some people who have had their dog trained by them, then you can make your decision.


----------



## buckstone0505 (Dec 5, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> Depends on how many dogs he's training.  I have a full time job, and I can only train 4 dogs at a time.  Any more than that would be pushing it in my opinion.  There's just not enough time in the day.
> 
> Just because a trainer is getting master passes out of young dogs doesn't mean he's going to get the most out of your dog.  I'm sure you know just as well as I do gonehuntin that getting results like that from young dogs have alot to do with the dog/bloodline, and most people don't have dogs like that.  This fella just wants a huntin' buddy, not a master hunter.
> 
> Best thing to do is find some trainers and go meet them and watch them train, talk to some people who have had their dog trained by them, then you can make your decision.



 You are exactly right.  It depends on how many dogs he is training.  The problem is that this guy will take on 8-12 dogs and when you go train with him you will only see about four of them.  I guess Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- train those four or alleast try to train those four before he takes a look at the rest.  Mean while your dog being one of the other 4-8 dogs are sitting in the truck waiting to work.  But you are still getting that $600 a month bill.  

And yes it does depend on the dog/bloodline a little, But the most important thing is training.  If you are training day in and day out these type of results are realistic.  And now days the way the hunt tests are conducted and setup it takes a well trained dog to be successful.  A young dog or even an older dog with mediocer training are not going to be able to compete in these games.  And if im looking for a huntin buddy I wouldnt want to look short of a master hunter.  If your going to hunt, Hunt with the best.  

We must hang around very different people also because most of the people I know have a dog just like what GoneHuntin has described.  More than not

Finally, If a trainer is getting Master Passes out of your young dog, I dont see how you could call it getting anything less than the most out of your dog.  Explain that to me please!


----------



## hogdawg (Dec 5, 2008)

buckstone0505 said:


> You are exactly right.  It depends on how many dogs he is training.  The problem is that this guy will take on 8-12 dogs and when you go train with him you will only see about four of them.  I guess Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- train those four or alleast try to train those four before he takes a look at the rest.  Mean while your dog being one of the other 4-8 dogs are sitting in the truck waiting to work.  But you are still getting that $600 a month bill.
> 
> And yes it does depend on the dog/bloodline a little, But the most important thing is training.  If you are training day in and day out these type of results are realistic.  And now days the way the hunt tests are conducted and setup it takes a well trained dog to be successful.  A young dog or even an older dog with mediocer training are not going to be able to compete in these games.  And if im looking for a huntin buddy I wouldnt want to look short of a master hunter.  If your going to hunt, Hunt with the best.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's just not right to take on more dogs than you have time for.  If it starts showing in the dogs, it'll catch up with him.

For 1 1/2 year old dog to be running master, dog and bloodline have a lot to do with it in my opinion.  Sure you have to be a good trainer, but from what I have seen, your average dog does not have that ability to achieve master status at such a young age.  But you are right, some do.

Not everybody wants a master level dog.  I personally would train my dog to it's full capability, but I also don't have to pay anyone to do it.  There are many people out there that don't have the money to pay someone to train a master hunter, and don't have the knowledge to do it themselves.  It doesn't take a master hunter to pick up a limit of woodies out of a beaver swamp, and that's what alot of guys want around here.

I said earlier that just because a trainer is getting master passes out of young dogs doesn't mean that he is going to get the most out of YOUR dog.  By no means am I knocking any  pro trainers, I was just saying that I wouldn't send my dog to a trainer just because he is getting master passes out of young dogs.

I'm sure we have alot of the same views when it comes to dogs and trainin', but it sounds like we are livin' in two different worlds.


----------

